# The very exclusive flickr users' thread.



## robertwsimpson (Dec 8, 2009)

here's how it works:
go to your photo stream, click on "popular" and then post the first photo that pops up under "interesting," "views," "favorites," and "comments."  
I sometimes find that the photos that I like the most are not always the ones that everyone else likes the most.  ok GO GO GO!


Interesting:




Views:
(same as interesting)

Favorites:




Comments:
(same as interesting)


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll bite 

Interesting






Views





Favorite (not first in the list, but tied for first)





Comments


----------



## leighthal (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's mine:

*Interesting*
Airing my sins





*Views*
Drawing Lines


----------



## Overread (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm neat idea this - and I do recall your heron shot in green from ages ago - great shot!

And sitting in first place of Interesting, Favorites and Comments its:





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3379/3407470294_68debf4c8a_o.jpg

A fly!

Then out on its own in Views is:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3264850484_1c6237778a_o.jpg

Never used this popular tab before and whilst I knew this shot got looked at a fair bit I was expecting a fox to have one - but no its the fly! 


Although its slightly bias for views because (even though its not ideal conditions for such a shot) this is part of a series of shots I often link people to when they wonder about using a 70-200mm f2.8 IS L with a 2*TC so it gets looked at quite a lot


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah I get the most views on pics that I put up in groups... if I don't put a picture into a group, it really doesn't get any views no matter how good it is.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's mine. Cool idea.

Interesting: 
At Hilltop High graduation. They didn't even knock off his hat or glasses!





Views:
Wife shooting my M1 .308 Scout.





Favorites:
My dog helping dig irrigation trenches in my back yard.





Comments:
Guy on a motorcycle in Santee/Lakeside.


----------



## CESTO (Dec 26, 2009)

Interesting:






Views: (the Tanner residence from the show "Full House") 






Favorites:






Comments:


----------



## Rob_W (Dec 26, 2009)

Interesting and favourites







Views


----------



## lmchelaru (Dec 26, 2009)

Interesting, Views, Favorite, and Comments. lol.


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 26, 2009)

neat idea.

Interesting:





Views:





Faves and Comments:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds fun...here's mine.


Interesting & Favorites (same picture):





Views:





Comments:


----------



## JustForSneaks07 (Jan 3, 2010)

Interesting and Comments




The Kardashian/Jenner Clan- September 2008, West Hollywood, CA

Views




Ben J of the New Boyz- August 2009, L.A. Live, Los Angeles, CA

Favorites




Mayra Veronica at the Ivy- August 2008, West Hollywood, CA


----------



## emiirei (Jan 7, 2010)

This is my #1 for all categories.


----------



## Insanity (Jan 7, 2010)

Views... Flickr is new so nothing for the other categories


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 7, 2010)

interesting:





views:





Faves: same as interesting

Comments: same as views


----------



## pharmakon (Jan 7, 2010)

Interesting & Favorites:






Views:





Comments:





Never even knew those stats were there.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 8, 2010)

update:

interesting




views




favorites
(same as interesting)

comments


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting and most views:





Favorites and Comments:





Bizarre how these two got to be the top...


----------



## johngpt (Jan 10, 2010)

I stumbled across this thread looking at Mulewings's posts. What an intriguing idea Robert. I'd never thought to look at these stats. Isn't "interestingness" the quality that gets an image "explored?"

*Interesting:*
the hands that cradle the rock






*Views:* (365 views)
new Dell 22" widescreen monitor






*Favorites:* (16 faves)
ephemera






*Comments:* (39 comments)
ephemera (again)







What an interesting concept for a thread. Glad I came across this, as I'd not thought to even look at these stats. And it's been fascinating seeing others' images.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting:





Views:




Favourites:

Same as interesting...

Comments:


----------



## johngpt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gorgeous stuff Chris. Good to see them again!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 10, 2010)

update:

interesting and favorites:




views:




comments:


----------



## tom r (Nov 10, 2010)

Insteresting, comments and Favorite

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingstondiver/390125492/

Views

ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/kingstondiver/345464458


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 10, 2010)

i havnt been on flickr very long but heres mine

interesting




DSC_0085 by Sndsgood, on Flickr

comments




DSC_0083 (2) by Sndsgood, on Flickr

views




DSC_0107 by Sndsgood, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting



Fall Colors by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr

Views



Canon G12 vs Nikon D300s by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr

Favorites



At The Reservoir by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr

Comments (same as Interesting)


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 10, 2010)

whoa that last one looks like the windows wallpaper!  awesome photo!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting:





Views:





Favorite:





Comments:


----------



## bruce282 (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting





Views





Favorites





Comments






Notice a theme here?

Bruce


----------



## johngpt (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd forgotten about this thread! I was surprised that the following image led three categories:
*Interesting* *Views* and *Favorites*

*lightning over abq 31Jul10*






And this one led *Comments*

*panorama 23January2010*


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 10, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> whoa that last one looks like the windows wallpaper! awesome photo!


 

Thank you Robert!


----------



## johngpt (Jul 12, 2011)

Came across this thread in my subscriptions, so I checked in my flickr *Popular*. And the same photos lead the same categories. I must be in a rut!  

:mrgreen:



John

I used to have a signature. It got taken away.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2011)

Revived!!!

All Categories...hmm, I need new material!



Dog day afternoon by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, mine are all different now, so I guess I'll update this.


Interesting:



X-Acto by J E, on Flickr

Views:



05041120 by J E, on Flickr

Favorites and Comments:



05181127 - square by J E, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Jul 12, 2011)

Trever, Josh, those are quite nice!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 12, 2011)

Interestingness/Favorites:








Views: 







Comments:


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 13, 2011)

some very nice shots here

Interesting & views





Favorites





Comments


----------



## dawn (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, one of my worst pictures, taken and posted only because it's funny, got top spot for Interesting, Favorites, and Comments.  Taken with a 3.1mp point and shoot.






This one got most views


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 13, 2011)

Love those tall ships guys!


----------



## tyler_h (Jul 13, 2011)

Interesting / Favourites / Comments:




2011_03_28_5863 by tyler_s_hamilton, on Flickr

Views:




2010_12_18_3822 by tyler_s_hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## bazooka (Jul 13, 2011)

Interesting & Favorites:






Views:






Comments (although half of them were from me):


----------



## johngpt (Jul 13, 2011)

Dang, some incredibly beautiful images!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 13, 2011)

Interesting



Freeze or Flow framed by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Views



gareth plowing Version 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Favourite



Wasp Sting by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Comments



peacock by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 13, 2011)

Man, Im glad John brought this back.  I dont remember seeing this before.  GREAT images in here!

Interesting/comments/favs






Views


----------



## JohnB43 (Jul 17, 2011)

Interesting/Comments:



IMG_9813-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr

Views/Favorites:



IMG_8916.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Oct 23, 2011)

What a cool idea for a thread!

Interesting





Views





Favorites





Comments


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting



IMG_7307-7 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

Views



IMG_5280 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

Favorites = Interesting

Comments



Grab hold! by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2011)

Most interesting/Favs





Most comments


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^^ That second one is very nice.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW. There is some amazing talent in here! There are several of those I would LOVE to have prints of in my home. 
Some made me giggle, some just awestruck me and others just plain have no words. You guys are amazing!


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting:



Ruby 50mm by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Views:



Chapel point beach huts Olympus by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Favourites:



Ruby 50mm by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Comments:



Ruby 50mm by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like fun, and while I haven't gone through the whole thread just yet, there are some amazing photos here! 

Okay, I'll play, but I haven't really used my Flickr account for very long--it basically lay dormant until I joined TPF--and I'm still figuring out how to organize things and get "noticed" much...so none of mine have the kinds of numbers I'm sure most of you have. Of course, my photos aren't near the quality of some of these others I've seen either.

1. Interesting: Boomsday



Boomsday07 001edit by sm4him, on Flickr

2. Views: WHY on earth this has had the most views is beyond me...



DSC_0758 by sm4him, on Flickr

3. Favorites: Just added this a couple of days ago, so that's kinda cool



IjamsFrog_0312 by sm4him, on Flickr

4. Comments: (Disclaimer--this is actually the ONLY one I've gotten a comment on so far...)



Jonesborough_0057edit by sm4him, on Flickr

#1 and #4 were taken with my old P & S, #2 and #3 with my new DSLR.


----------



## mistathunda (Nov 7, 2011)

robertwsimpson said:
			
		

> here's how it works:
> go to your photo stream, click on "popular" and then post the first photo that pops up under "interesting," "views," "favorites," and "comments."
> I sometimes find that the photos that I like the most are not always the ones that everyone else likes the most.  ok GO GO GO!
> 
> ...



Right ok I don't know if I'm doing this right or wrong ( I'm new here ) so anyway if I have done it wrong let me know please but I thought this was a cool idea so this is my most viewed not a great image but hey   http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=5829392869


----------



## mistathunda (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup think I did that wrong sorry all think I'm getting it now DOE!!


----------



## bazooka (Nov 7, 2011)

Update:

Most Interesting, Commented, and Favorited:



Oklahoma Hummingbird by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr

Most Viewed:



Dominique Sachse Prepping for the 4pm Show by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice ones Tim. And very nice work at your photostream.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 7, 2011)

It's been a long time, and still, the same image leads my *interesting*, *views*, and *favorites* categories. And the one other one still leads *comments*. But the ones after #1 in each category have changed to much more recently uploaded images. Interesting.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 7, 2011)

Fun!

Interesting





Views





Favorites





Comments


----------

